# euro vs na headlights: are the interchangeable ??



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

euro and na A6's got different headlight, are they interchangeable, plug and play ?? what about the functions na's didnt come with ?
who has any experience ??
euro light








north american light











_Modified by Torsten at 4:38 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: euro vs na headlights: are the interchangeable ?? (Torsten)*

no one ? Mikki ???


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Very likely a direct plug and play since we import e-code headlights to the USA to install. As such I would assume the opposite is true.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: euro vs na headlights: are the interchangeable ?? (Torsten)*

NA did not get City Lights and Euro's did. I have not tried Euro's on a NA C5 but that may be the only thing not working when initially switching the two.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: euro vs na headlights: are the interchangeable ?? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_NA did not get City Lights and Euro's did. I have not tried Euro's on a NA C5 but that may be the only thing not working when initially switching the two.


Good point. Although the city lights are easy to add. I used me Dremel to open the city light hole, added the required bulb holder to my set of HIDs and wired them in with the running lights. Used to have them on my e-Codes for my B5 which is what prompted me to add.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: euro vs na headlights: are the interchangeable ?? (Donuts)*

alright! thanks everyone.
but actually i want to go with NA headlights in my euro a6.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: euro vs na headlights: are the interchangeable ?? (Torsten)*

That's funny... grass is greener on the other side of the pond!
You'll gain amber reflectors when many NA'ers want clear corners and you'll lose the city lights unless you mod as Donuts suggests.
FWIW, I'm running Euro B5 S4 Xenon assemblies with the City Lights wired as Canadian DRL's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 6:13 PM 6/30/2009_


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: euro vs na headlights: are the interchangeable ?? (GLS-S4)*

yes, thats what i want. 
being different to all the other euros








but i would or must go with city lights by modifing the lights because i need them for legal reasons


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

OT: How about the light output of the NA vs the Euro lights?
Is there any difference? Reason I am asking is because my NA headlights
in my B3 had the crappiest light output, and when I put ecodes in the difference was drastic!


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (izzo)*

NA Halogen lamps pretty much are crap IMHO.
From having both E-Code HIDs in my B5 Passat and now NA HIDs in my C5 A6 I'd say the E-Code are better than the NA HIDs but still lack a little bit due to the beam pattern. Still through, they are WAY better than NA Halogen.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Donuts)*

thats what mk3 and corrados guys tell about their na lights.
so that makes me thinking about using them, but i still like the look. maybe i could go just with the yellow reflectors. did anb1 removed them from their na lights ?
a close-up pic of a na light would be great if available


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Donuts: that's what I was thinking, from my previous experience.
So are the NA and ecode lights easy to swap? Wiring?


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Based on my experience with my B5 e-Code swap for my NA halogens it was plug-and-play. I assume it is the same with the C5 lights as the plugs are the same and I can't imaging Audi doing any different wiring.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

